# Dangerous migration from Classic



## hofes

*Operating System:* MacOS High Sierra

*Lightroom Version:* 
_Classic CC: 7.0 - Lightroom CC: 1.0_

*I just tried to migrate some Folders from Classic to CC:*
First I added some Folders into the new CC and organised them into Albums. After the photos in CC were synced successfully I returned to Classic and deleted the photos there, because I would not have enough disk space to keep all my photos twice. Then I switched over to CC to continue there - and what happened? Alle the photos I had deleted in Classic began to disappear in CC as well!

How did this happen? In Classic, I had a lot of collections with mobile syncing, and when I deleted the migrated photos, Classic began to delete these photos from the cloud. But the tragedy ist: Classic did not only delete its own smart previews, it deleted the originals uploaded by the new CC version!

Regards,
Thomas (who is glad to have TimeMachine Backups...)


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Great warning for others hofes. Yes, if you delete stuff from CC, it stays in Classic, but if you delete from Classic, it gets deleted everywhere.


----------



## heavydoody

Ouch. What's the workaround for this? Doesn't make sense to have your entire library on disk twice. Maybe disable syncing in Classic? But then I suspect we wouldn't be able to use it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

heavydoody said:


> Ouch. What's the workaround for this? Doesn't make sense to have your entire library on disk twice. Maybe disable syncing in Classic? But then I suspect we wouldn't be able to use it.



If you don't save the originals locally in Lightroom CC, then you won't have your entire library on disk twice. Your local Lightroom CC library will only contain previews in that case.


----------



## hofes

heavydoody said:


> Ouch. What's the workaround for this?


If you plan to import photos into cc that are already in Classic:
Stop syncing of those photos in classic (and wait until their smart previews are removed from the cloud), _*before*_ you import them in CC.

Or, if you want to be more careful:
Remove these photos from Classic (without deleting the originals), import them into CC, wait for successful syncing and then drag the folder you have imported from to some backup destination.


----------



## heavydoody

JohanElzenga said:


> If you don't save the originals locally in Lightroom CC, then you won't have your entire library on disk twice. Your local Lightroom CC library will only contain previews in that case.



Any idea if double the space needs to be there temporarily while it's doing it's migration?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

heavydoody said:


> Any idea if double the space needs to be there temporarily while it's doing it's migration?



Yes, all the images are copied first, so you do need double space temporarily.


----------



## clee01l

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes, all the images are copied first, so you do need double space temporarily.


And a big enough Disk drive for the "Store a copy of the Originals Locally" destination even if the check box is unchecked.


----------



## Barnaby Nutt

I did exactly the same thing and I'm now trying to work out what files and folders I need to restore from Tome Machine to be able to start again. Any advice?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Barnaby, welcome to the forum! Sorry we missed your reply.

When you say you want to start again, can you tell us a bit more about what's happen? And why do you need to restore from Time Machine?


----------

